# High Fantasy RPG starting up Newton, MA (Boston metro West)



## brianwash (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi all, 

Why not beat the winter blahs by taking part in some face to face, pen & paper gaming? I'm hosting a “campaign arc” of sessions January to March – longer if folks really get into the group and want to keep things going. The theme is “High Fantasy” using the Savage Worlds system... The emphasis is on "Lite" rules and light-hearted gaming. Bring your mad role-play skills if you have them and they'll be much appreciated, but it's not required.

 Vital Statistics:

- Times/Dates: Wed. nights (for the right player, this might be flexible to Thurs. or Tues. nights). Sessions would start 6-6:30pm and wrap up 10-10:30pm. The group will play a series of sessions with beginning, middle and end. Attendance is relatively open-ended: If you can make it some sessions and not others, that's ok -- just please let me know in advance when you'll be absent.

- Location: Newton Centre (off Parker Street, accessible via Rt. 9, Comm. Ave/Beacon Street and Centre Street). Most accessible by folks in/around the Brighton / Brookline / Needham / Newton / Watertown / Wellesley / Waltham / Weston / West Roxbury areas. Sort of (but not easily) accessible by the T's “D” Riverside Line. Not far from Cambridge/downtown Boston distance-wise, but fighting commuter traffic to the suburbs in the evenings would be tough.

 - Setting: High Fantasy based on Savage Worlds rules. “Test Drive” summary of rules available from publisher via free download. I have supplemental homebrew setting materials for download. If you've only known D&D/d20-based systems -- this is the perfect opportunity to check out something different that's easy to pick up and easy to play.

 - Misc. details: Street parking is available (overnight parking is not). In the past, we've usually ordered dinner out from the local Pizzeria, BYOD is fine of course. I supply some snacks & soft drinks, players encouraged to bring their own.

   - More information: 
brianwash : The Fierce Frontier
     My e-mail address is brian@may-apple.com


----------

